# Where to find Lyft 20% part of the 1099K form



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

Uber has a breakdown of all the fees they charge plus the 20% that they take. Tried several times to contact Lyft about their form but have not gotten any good answer. I am at the point of just taking 20% off of the gross that is on the Lyft 1099K form and forgetting about it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BillyBob444 said:


> Uber has a breakdown of all the fees they charge plus the 20% that they take. Tried several times to contact Lyft about their form but have not gotten any good answer. I am at the point of just taking 20% off of the gross that is on the Lyft 1099K form and forgetting about it.


Maybe this will help:
http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/taxes/taxes-drivers-read-file-lyft-1099/
As I understand it, Lyft does not include their version of the safe ride fee in the gross, so taking 20% off would probably be close.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Maybe this will help:
> http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/taxes/taxes-drivers-read-file-lyft-1099/
> As I understand it, Lyft does not include their version of the safe ride fee in the gross, so taking 20% off would probably be close.
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


Thanks I found it. It is hidden on the yearly stat page you have to use a drop down menu to find it. Thanks


----------

